# Home Depot 2018



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

https://www.homedepot.com/b/Holiday-Decorations-Halloween-Decorations/N-5yc1vZc2ve


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a selection!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Damn! HD is upping their game big time. Some cool stuff there!


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I saw this stuff the other day and I was impressed. That zombie horse is pretty over the top.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes they are going big time this year.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

They are totally putting Spirit Halloween to shame.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They are seriously contending to be a go-to place for Halloween decor.

Not generally a fan of inflatables, but that two-headed dragon is pretty cool.


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

We've gotten some really good deals at the end of the season, although you take your chances with what will be left. They have free ship to store, too: we used it to get our towering werewolf and skeleton horse. My wife made a classy cape for one of our skellies. I pulled off his head and put it in his arms, and mounted him on the skeleton horse (we bought the saddle and bridle last year). The Headless Horseman lurks around a bend of our woods trail.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Home Depot has become one of the better places for Halloween props. Lowe’s has not kept up.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

Spooky1 said:


> Home Depot has become one of the better places for Halloween props. Lowe's has not kept up.


Lowes was a huge disappointment last year. I'm not expecting any better this year.

...and don't get me started about Spirit Halloween.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

OK, Not fair, now might have to decide on baby dragon at big lots or one from here these are to cool along with some other things. And here I promised not to get much this year. Just build/redo and finish some stuff up from previous years. And I have limited space at campground. I'm in trouble.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I think Spirit is for folks looking for a quick costume. Home Depot is definitely focusing on yard decorators. I picked up one of those projector systems they had after Christmas for 20 bucks.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Spirit for me is pretty much just clearance and display items. Go in and check things out early and put my name in the list if I want and display items. Last year was first on the list but had to watch what I put on there as wife was with me. I did do some splurging with 75 and 90% off items when I picked up my items, ended up buying most of their trees as ended up 90% off. But agree Home Depot seems to be for Home decorator and better quality than the other stores.


----------



## PixieMermaid (Apr 20, 2017)

By display items do you mean the animatronics that they use for display or set displays? How much do they discount?



xredge said:


> Spirit for me is pretty much just clearance and display items. Go in and check things out early and put my name in the list if I want and display items. Last year was first on the list but had to watch what I put on there as wife was with me. I did do some splurging with 75 and 90% off items when I picked up my items, ended up buying most of their trees as ended up 90% off. But agree Home Depot seems to be for Home decorator and better quality than the other stores.


----------



## jud (Jul 30, 2016)

Home Depot is ok but my "go to" is still Big Lots and/or ordering from Oriental Trading. Between these two and a little imagination, Halloween gets pretty creepy. The neighborhood kids have already started asking when I'm putting up my stuff and they want to help with the set up. Next Generation Halloweener's in training!!


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

PixieMermaid said:


> By display items do you mean the animatronics that they use for display or set displays? How much do they discount?


Hmm, very good question about the animitronics, I've only purchased part of the display parts never asked about those as not really interested as they have been running since shop opened and with quality who knows how long they would last. But maybe when I go there next time will ask what they do with them have a pretty good repore with my local store she bascially knew me when I walked in and have had my name on the list.

Discounts vary but seems items go for at least half off or more and the last day they discount more especially if stock is real low and they don't want to pack it up. Just might not have what you want, the attack spider I got last year was 90% off. Display prices arent to bad I have bought lighst the past couple of years like thsi year they have a string of the purple fire and ice lights and think they were like 12 and red ones were 9 the red ones were a set of 3. And another example this year they have barrels that are like either 25 or 30. But if the display stuff doesn't sell they might deeply discount items.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Agree Home Depot has some very cool stuff.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

A friend of mine bought the Home Depot Zombie Horse and the Headless Horseman horse and rider. Really cool props! I'm in the process of painting the Headless Horseman horse and rider prop for him in UV black light paint. I'm really impressed with these props.
Home Depot has really stepped up their Halloween game over the years!


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

Just an FYI, Headless Horseman prop sold out! If you didn't get one and I didn't, but thought about it, so now I'm thinking, is it, "dang I missed out on a great prop?' or "dang it's gone but I saved $275?" Not sure how I feel right now!


----------



## ifyoudare (Sep 1, 2018)

I am kind of disappointed by HD this year!! It looks like mostly the same selection as last year. Although, I did fall madly in love with the witch in a rocking chair and brought her home.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

In regards to the rocking witch, my wife did to, but I'm all like, " I've been reading on the Halloween sites how many people feel she's really a cheap prop!"

My wife's like blah, "with a little home cooking upgrading, it'd be a great prop!"


----------



## ZombieRaider (Jan 25, 2009)

I bought about 2 cart fulls from HD this year....Guess I didn't get the memo....LOL.....It was mostly big props so it didn't take much to fill the cart....My wife really liked the rocking witch too but we didn't end up with it...ZR


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Picked up my Wind Dragon today, that is one big box. Picked up a winter dragon also over the weekend, Going to be in huge trouble.


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

I saw that big werewolf in person. It is huge! A little touch up paint on the fact and it would be killer!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I liked their prop offerings this year.It seems like they try I mean the dragons and the zombie horse.....awesome.


----------

